# Funny video for (non-existent) Yorkshire Airlines



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

This cracks me up every time I watch it.  You may have to listen carefully as the accent is a bit thick.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 27, 2015)

Great! Thanks!


----------

